# Going to Spain on Saturday



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, I hope this isn't another false start, I have rebooked the tunnel for Saturday afternoon, so fingers crossed, it will be ok this time, I can't believe we were ten mins to leaving last time, maybe him up stairs is trying to tell us something LOL.
Anyway, we are going to head down the west coast of France, and try the aires, aires not a problem for us, as we have never camped out in our lives, sp camp site aire, we wouldn't know the difference, it if it goes wrong this time, I will have a euramobile 580 ls for sale, so if you don't hear any more from me, its for sale Lol, i would be too embarresed to show my face on here again if something stopped us going this time


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Good Luck*

Hello there,

Good luck and safe travels.

Trev.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Good luck with your travels
We just travelled down the west side of France and stayed in Aires all the way down.
Travelling in France last week was cold
But hey
We're in Spain now and the temperatures are a lot beter


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi. 

We came down the weat coast last October and used 14 Aires all of which were ok and we felt very safe. Good luck on your trip. We are at Benidorm right now, weather not too good but should get better.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hope all goes well and you have a safe and enjoyable journey - and don't forget to send photos and blog to give us stay-at-homes something to look forward to!

G


----------

